# Red and sore site injection



## KILLA (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a site that is slightly red, very sore and a little swollen. It is tender to the touch. I had to get out of bed this morning to take ibuprofen just to sleep a little. Is this infected? I have some antibiotics (Levaquin). Should I take these?

Also, I think I may have shot a little bit of the rubber stopper into leg. I saw it in the syringe before injection and it floated down to the rubber stopper. Usually it sticks to the stopper in the syringe, but this time I did not see it inside when I was done. What needs to be done if anything?


----------



## Marauder79 (Apr 22, 2005)

From now on you need to insert your needles into the vial from a 60 degree angle.

When your half way through the stopper , turn it to 90 degrees so you wont score the rubber stopper and tear of bits.

What exactly did you shot into your glutes and how much. SOmetimes its a little red and swollen no matter what.


----------



## KILLA (Apr 22, 2005)

1cc prop into my glutes. The one site is feeling a little bit better, but I do not remember this from other prop shots. The pain has been bad, but the redness and tenderness seems unusual.


----------



## Freejay (Apr 22, 2005)

SuperFly said:
			
		

> 1cc prop into my glutes. The one site is feeling a little bit better, but I do not remember this from other prop shots. The pain has been bad, but the redness and tenderness seems unusual.



Well. the Prop can hurt according to the Bro's, but you might very well be developing an infection.  Have you taken your temp?  I think levaquin might be effective in treating a subdermal infection, but I'm not sure.  I would augment the anti bi's with a topical triple antibiotic cream.  And as Marauder said, be more careful when you draw your shots my brother!  Wish you the best!


----------



## Marauder79 (Apr 22, 2005)

SuperFly said:
			
		

> 1cc prop into my glutes. The one site is feeling a little bit better, but I do not remember this from other prop shots. The pain has been bad, but the redness and tenderness seems unusual.



Prop is nutorious for pain......


----------



## KILLA (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks guys....I will pray it goes away.


----------



## max lift (Apr 22, 2005)

I had a bad shot (similar pain) in my delt once I found it helped to put a hot water bottle on it for a bit , 

Give it try mabie it will help.


----------



## Blackbird (Apr 22, 2005)

CHRIS 1 said:
			
		

> I haev got infection 3 times in my lfe. The pain is unbarable. It gets so hot  and you have a constant feaver. I drained my abses myself. I do not think you are at this point. A normal person would go to the doctor if he had an abses but I dont like them. I just stick a 10 cc needle ito the infected area and draw the puss out. It is the most disgusting thing and it smell so bad.



That is badass.


----------



## dpac207 (Apr 22, 2005)

my thoughts exactly


----------



## KILLA (Apr 25, 2005)

Well I went to the clinic yesterday because I was swelling more and getting red streaks , and that doc kept asking about IV/IM drug history. I didn't divulge crap, but she knew. She wanted to do a blood test, but all the test kits at the clinic were expired and she wanted me to go to a lab, but the lab was only open to the public Monday through Saturday, so I would have had to wait until today. I told her I knew it was an infection of some sort and I wanted to get started on antibiotics. I had already been taking a few levaquin I had leftover from another ordeal. She agreed since it was such a pain in the ass for me, that she would get me started on the anti-b's, but she really wanted me to take a blood test. I know what she wanted....She wanted to see what was really in my system. Anyways, got more levaquin...higher dose. I hope it goes away.


----------



## Freejay (Apr 25, 2005)

Read streaks are a deffinate sign of infection my friend.  Watch the streaks!  if the get longer, it could be a sigh of blood poisoning.  She should have given you a dose of anti bi's right in the glute on the spot!  Can't believe she didn't.


----------



## KILLA (Apr 25, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Read streaks are a deffinate sign of infection my friend.  Watch the streaks!  if the get longer, it could be a sigh of blood poisoning.  She should have given you a dose of anti bi's right in the glute on the spot!  Can't believe she didn't.



Care Now clinics usually give me a shot every time I go there for any reason. I do not know why they did not this time. I wanted to ask for one, but with her probing me about needles anyways, I did not want to come off as a junkie begging to pe poked.


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 26, 2005)

In addition to everything else, everyone should have additional stoppers on hand. They are cheap. When the stopper on your vial starts getting chewed up you can replace it with a new one and reduce the chance of floaters in your stuff.


----------



## fishcommiss (Apr 26, 2005)

You probably know this already, but just google "injections" and you'll get several sites that can help you with the spot and future injections.  Or if you go to the sources page, there is some reading you can do regarding injections.  I'm sure that's useless information, but I want to boast my numbers


----------



## l3i0hazard (Apr 26, 2005)

*I went through a similar thing...*

while on prop...The first time was really bad in terms of pain but there was only a tiny little bit of redness...The second time, now, I had a lot of red show up in my legs...like an 8"x4" red splotchy area...it was tender to the touch and it hurt but it had to be an irritation of some kind not an infection. I was uneasy for a little while but after the first week the redness went away as my system got used to it. I found that if I ran or did some biking it would lessen the pain in addition to taking iburprofen or naproxum sodium before going to bed...I've been on prop now for 5 weeks and there really isn't any real pain anymore...


----------



## KILLA (Apr 28, 2005)

l3i0hazard said:
			
		

> while on prop...The first time was really bad in terms of pain but there was only a tiny little bit of redness...The second time, now, I had a lot of red show up in my legs...like an 8"x4" red splotchy area...it was tender to the touch and it hurt but it had to be an irritation of some kind not an infection. I was uneasy for a little while but after the first week the redness went away as my system got used to it. I found that if I ran or did some biking it would lessen the pain in addition to taking iburprofen or naproxum sodium before going to bed...I've been on prop now for 5 weeks and there really isn't any real pain anymore...



Thanks. Mine has gone away too, but I do think it was abcessed. I took levaquin 500 for 6 days and it got better. I was getting little red streaks and my veins looked vericose around the site. Lots better now though. I tried to wait it out, but when the streaks came, I had to go to the doc. At least I had some anti-b's already, and they were enough. The doc gave me some more, in a higher dose, and I can use them later as needed  . I have been on prop for about 4 weeks now, and I have adjusted to the issues with prop, but the swollen redness and streaks were a little more than I was used to.

Prop is kinda cool. I flexed my ass for my wife yesterday and there was a huge prop lump on my ass cheek. It freaked her out. That was cool.


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 28, 2005)

SuperFly said:
			
		

> Prop is kinda cool. I flexed my ass for my wife yesterday and there was a huge prop lump on my ass cheek. It freaked her out. That was cool.


You are loosing it son.


----------



## KILLA (Apr 28, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> You are loosing it son.



Indeed.


----------



## KILLA (May 4, 2005)

There must be something with this bottle of prop. The fist bottle wasn't nearly as bad as this. It did hurt, but I thought I was getting used to it. I finished that bottle and started in on the 2nd. I have had more problems with this bottle. F*cking huge ass lumps and red as hell. It goes away after a week on its own though. I have not taken anymore antibiotics. I hope the next bottle is a little easier on me.

Do you think there may be slight differences in the amount of BE and BA that are causing different reactions between the bottles?


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (May 4, 2005)

> Mine has gone away too, but I do think it was abcessed


Absesses won't go away with antibiotics.  They have to be drained.


----------



## Freejay (May 4, 2005)

SuperFly said:
			
		

> There must be something with this bottle of prop. The fist bottle wasn't nearly as bad as this. It did hurt, but I thought I was getting used to it. I finished that bottle and started in on the 2nd. I have had more problems with this bottle. F*cking huge ass lumps and red as hell. It goes away after a week on its own though. I have not taken anymore antibiotics. I hope the next bottle is a little easier on me.
> 
> Do you think there may be slight differences in the amount of BE and BA that are causing different reactions between the bottles?



What lab made your gear?  Have you contacted your source.  I have heard that Prop is sometimes painful due to the way the test chrystals are dispursed, but bro no gear should cause what you are experiencing.  Also, you are using a NEW sterile pin each time correct (that goes for the drawing needle too if you switch.)  And you should use an alchohol swab to clean both the top of the vial and the injection site.  Best of luck Bro!


----------



## KILLA (May 4, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> What lab made your gear?  Have you contacted your source.  I have heard that Prop is sometimes painful due to the way the test chrystals are dispursed, but bro no gear should cause what you are experiencing.  Also, you are using a NEW sterile pin each time correct (that goes for the drawing needle too if you switch.)  And you should use an alchohol swab to clean both the top of the vial and the injection site.  Best of luck Bro!



I haven't spoken to the source about it yet, I am sure he has read this post and would help if this was out of the ordinary. I will get with him and see what is up. His stuff is swelling me in more ways than one. 

I use a fresh assembly everytime, swab my ass or quad, swab the bottle tops, and change pins after I draw. All the precautions are being used. I might be pushing a little too fast now that I am getting used to the process. I am trying to slow down some. I only use 1cc prop (100mg/cc) eod ,and 1/2 cc deca (300mg/cc) e4d. 

It sucks when you can't sit down without wincing.


----------



## KILLA (May 4, 2005)

Anyone interested in a pic?


----------



## HigherStandard (May 5, 2005)

Sure I am...lets see it


----------



## ORACLE (May 5, 2005)

SuperFly said:
			
		

> Anyone interested in a pic?



sure why not it will make pincrusher's day


----------



## Clint1 (May 5, 2005)

I was getting a similar condition with test-c. This is my first cycle and the same thing was happening to me. It happened with the first 4-5 injects, a big red patch, warm to the touch, and the site was sore as hell. I was also very fatigued. I took all the precautions, injected after a shower, cleaned the site with alcohol as well as the top of the vial. The last few injects have caused me no problems at all. My thigh was so dam bad that i almost went to the hospital, but decided to give it one more day to see if it got any better, it did. Hopefully its just your body getting used to it, but i know how it feels. Hope it gets better for you. Clint


----------

